# South West tests, treatment abroad



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hiya,

I have just been put on the waiting list for Gennet in Prague and have had a form through which needs completing before the first consultation. I've been reading through all the tests that need doing and I'm starting to get worried about where I can get things like my AMH, STDs, etc. done, as my doctors are not very helpful in providing tests on request.

Can anyone give me any advice as to where I can get these tests done? I'm thinking my GUM clinic might do the STD tests for free? I have no idea how to get my AMH tested though   Also, is there anywhere in the South a West where I can get my immune tests done?

Thanks for your help  x


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Cinammon 

we're also in the SW and heading to Czech Republic for tx later this yr. Our clinic here in the SW did the tests for us on our first cycle, but the new clinic want fresh tests as they're now over a year old.

Not sure about costs at the GUM clinic, but it's worked out cheaper for DH and I to go over to Czech Republic, stay one night and have all tests done there than to have them done privately here! 

Might be worth doing a bit of adding up? We're both having STD tests done, I'm having thyroid checked, tests to check if I'm at risk of miscarriage and an internal scan.

Good luck!


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi MrsGorilla,

That might not be a bad idea! I need my AMH tested, an internal scan and possibly some of the other bloods too as they were done last September and November. Are you having those done at the same time as your initial consultation? We were also considering going over for tests but I guess I still need to find where to have my follicle tracking scans before flying over for EC and ET.

So many things to think about, if I have to do it all again at least all this research and planning will be easier  

Cinnamon x


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ooooh just had an email back from this lovely lady who does private scans in North Devon. She said she does all the scans needed for IVF even though it's not very clear on the website. Thought I'd share in case anyone else is in Devon or North Cornwall...

http://www.expectations-ultrasound.co.uk

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Cinammon,

That looks a good website, and the prices look reasonable too (whatever "reasonable" is in IVF-land!) I'm in Dorset and there are a couple of places round here who will do scans for a similar price.

Yes, we're having our consultation on the same day as all the prodding and poking, I mean, tests. I'm slightly freaking out about going over there for one day (I'm a stressy, control-freak traveller) but realise it's best in the long run and will make things much easier when we go over for transfer in September.

Huge good luck to you for your NHS attempt - here's hoping you never have to think about Czech Republic again other than maybe a romantic long-weekend to Prague!


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi MrsGorilla,

Thank you   Do you know how much it is for the tests in the Czech Republic? Are you cycling at Gennet too or have you chosen Reprofit/GEST etc?

Made me chuckle when you said about all the prodding and poking


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Cinammon,

We're off to IVF Zlin, a clinic about an hours drive from Brno airport, around 4 hours drive from Prague. We were very nearly going to go to Gest, but there was just something lovely about the reviews for Zlin and we had great contact from our co-ordinator, so that's how we made the final decision. 

Here are the prices for the tests as quoted by our coordinator:

1.        thyroid panel hormones €25 (however you might need to check it again ,you can ask our doctor in person)

2.        thrombophilic mutations €170 (result will be ready in 2-3 weeks – we will send you a copy when it is ready)

3.        Vaginal ultrasound –  you will have it done during the consultation

4.        STD: HIV 1,2, Hepatitis B and C, Syphilis (must not be older than 1 year by the day of planned embryo transfer) €80 (so for both of you it’s €160)

Here are the prices as quoted by a private clinic here:

Thyroid                £80
Prolactin                £50
thromophilic test, I believe they are in the region of £600 !
The scans are £80.00
Infection screens are £150.00 each person plus
Syphilis                                £50.00

Hope that helps you Cinammon


----------

